# almost done with my cart/workbench top



## oldmacnut (Nov 20, 2012)

I made this cart a few years ago, has a herculift built in, torsion box frame, 4" thick top (total between plywood and the Oak) vise, and each side is suppose to have drawer and cubby holes for tools, etc.

Well I have been putting it off for to long, I made the oak top a few months ago, but never got around to doing the walnut edge, or the pieces for the vise, etc.

So, I did that, put the Walnut on, only I goofed up a piece and instead of milling more walnut (I had this stuff milled months ago) I ran a dado and stuck a piece of maple in.

Anyway, I put 1 row of the T-track in, again, couldnt find the rest of the T-track so I could put the other 4 rows in, and did the vise as well.

Sad thing...I have all the drawer parts, door, etc up in the loft, just been so busy with other things, however I got sick of snagging my hands on the oak edge, so I at least did that..

http://i.Rule #2/DTHWX.jpg

http://i.Rule #2/xVDGV.jpg

http://i.Rule #2/spFPk.jpg

http://i.Rule #2/lmhxk.jpg

http://i.Rule #2/6YodB.jpg

http://i.Rule #2/DZBiR.jpg


----------

